
Pangaea: Point and Shoot Kubernetes with Exactly One Command - nullxone
http://hasura.io/blog/pangaea-point-and-shoot-kubernetes/
======
nullxone
Hi, author here. Goals here are:

\- To treat a Kubernetes cluster and Kubernetes nodes as the fundamental units
of infrastructure, abstracting out the underlying provider.

\- Excellent developer workflow:
[https://github.com/hasura/pangaea/blob/master/pangaea/docs/w...](https://github.com/hasura/pangaea/blob/master/pangaea/docs/workflow.md)

Github: [https://github.com/hasura/pangaea](https://github.com/hasura/pangaea)

